# Tivo lets you watch on web browser? No, not really



## scott franco (Apr 19, 2017)

Humm, I have the news recorded today at 3:00. I can see it on the TV. I can see it on my android phone. I can't see it on "tivo online" web page. This has happened to me several times. It shows older shows, but not the most recent. WTF?

I have a new Bolt. This is while watching via browser ON THE HOME NETWORK.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

FWIW, online.tivo.com is displaying, and letting me watch in a browser, a show my Bolt is recording right now. PBS NewsHour. Not sure what your problem is, other than making a thread title that is clickbait.  Maybe try clearing your browser cache and reloading the page.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Adobe Flash is unfortunately needed also and some browsers have issues. It is quite poorly implemented. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott franco (Apr 19, 2017)

justen_m said:


> FWIW, online.tivo.com is displaying, and letting me watch in a browser, a show my Bolt is recording right now. PBS NewsHour. Not sure what your problem is, other than making a thread title that is clickbait.  Maybe try clearing your browser cache and reloading the page.


I'm glad it works for you, it does not work for me. There is no need to be rude.

The page was reloaded several times, and it is not cached.


----------



## scott franco (Apr 19, 2017)

jaredmwright said:


> Adobe Flash is unfortunately needed also and some browsers have issues. It is quite poorly implemented.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Google chrome has this issue?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

scott franco said:


> Google chrome has this issue?


Nope. I am watching videos fine with Chrome 58.x on my Win10 1703 machine. Chrome is nice this way, in that Adobe Flash is built into the browser.

[edit] Not to say there aren't issues. Chrome's Flash occasionally crashes on some sites when playing videos, specifically I've seen crashes on cnn.com. Never on online.tivo.com. Flash, in general, isn't particularly robust.


----------



## scott franco (Apr 19, 2017)

The issue is not with my machine. Its with the Tivo site.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Since others can see it, seems unlikely a site problem. I would reboot, clear cache, test older episodes of the same show. 

What is actually happening on the screen, your description is fairly vague.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

scott franco said:


> Humm, I have the news recorded today at 3:00. I can see it on the TV. I can see it on my android phone. I can't see it on "tivo online" web page. This has happened to me several times. It shows older shows, but not the most recent. WTF?
> 
> I have a new Bolt. This is while watching via browser ON THE HOME NETWORK.


I've been watching online.TiVo.com in the Samsung browser with my New S8+ and Gear VR. It is simply Amazing watching on a virtual 200" screen.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sahom (Dec 27, 2004)

having the same problem. iOS app on iphone and iphone can view in home (same network as both Bolts) and out of home. 2 mac's with 3 different browsers cannot view any shows. After logging into online.tivo.com and selecting a show, all i receive is a spinning "spokes" in a new browser window. Tried, deleting CACHE on safari/chrome/firefox. No luck on either computer. Mail Tivo tech support is no help. Told me to reboot the Tivo units. Gonna be forced to call them. Nothing has changed over the past 6 months on my computers, but still have the problem. Suggestions please.....


----------

